
New Udemy Course on Malware Analysis - nikolamilosevic
I have created Udemy course on Malware analysis, basically transferring course I was teaching. I would like to invite people to have a look and let me know if they are missing any content and generally what they think, how the course can be improved. Also, reviews are welcome (hope for good ones :)). I have created 100 free coupons, so if you are interested, please enroll using the following link:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udemy.com&#x2F;malware-analysis-and-reverse-engineering&#x2F;?couponCode=HACKNEWS
======
phaus
I'm glad to see more classes like this out there but how long until you have
more content? If this is a course on actual malware analysis you aren't going
to get very far in 3.5 hours.

------
systemshutdown
I've enrolled, thank you.

